# How to renew ACS ? What Impact renewed ACS will have ?



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dear All,

I did my ACS last february 2016 and applied for 60 points for 2613 category.

Coming November 2017 , I will be a 65 pointer due to points increase w.r.t my experience. However , for November 65 pointer , I am not even sure whether I will get invite in 2017-18 cycle.

Hence , I would like to do another ACS assessment after November 2017 , keep it ready and map it against EOI when I have the oucome.

Q1 :Can I link my old ACS and provide updated statuory declaration. I am with same company and same designation since I did last ACS assessment.


Q2: Will there be any changes in the ACS outcome. Currently I am evaluated for positive employment after October 2012. Below is the letter issued by ACS


Below is the official statement that I have in my ACS letter

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from Anna University completed April
2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after October 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/10 - 07/13 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: AAAAA
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/13 - 10/13 (0yrs 3mths)
Position: BBBBB
Employer: YYY
Country: INDIA


Dates: 11/13 - 02/16 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: CCCCC
Employer: ZZZZZZ
Country: INDIA

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I did my ACS last february 2016 and applied for 60 points for 2613 category.
> 
> ...


Q1 :Can I link my old ACS and provide updated statuory declaration. I am with same company and same designation since I did last ACS assessment.

*Yes, you can link to your old ACS as you can find a link option when you open with your old credentials. As you are with the same organization you can update with the updated statutory declaration and if any appraisal letters too.*

Q2: Will there be any changes in the ACS outcome. Currently I am evaluated for positive employment after October 2012. Below is the letter issued by ACS

*As per my knowledge there wont be any changes and they will send with the updated details as i am in the same boat submitted for renew on 14th sept and waiting for the result.

As still you have time till Feb 2018, my suggestion would be better to give a try for PTE and aim for 79+ so that you can avoid ACS renew and you can receive the invitation in next draw *


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pradu143 said:


> Q1 :Can I link my old ACS and provide updated statuory declaration. I am with same company and same designation since I did last ACS assessment.
> 
> *Yes, you can link to your old ACS as you can find a link option when you open with your old credentials. As you are with the same organization you can update with the updated statutory declaration and if any appraisal letters too.*
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for your response. I did try PTE - A couple of times and last time I missed 79 by a whisker  

I am going to wait for 189 with 65 since I need to buckle up myself financially.

However , now my only concern is with 65 will I ever get an invite  The invitation trend is moving only by 10 days.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> pradu143 said:
> 
> 
> > Q1 :Can I link my old ACS and provide updated statuory declaration. I am with same company and same designation since I did last ACS assessment.
> ...


So you are close to 79 in pte then it's better to give a try again so that u can skip ACS renew which is 500 AUD again.


----------

